# Game #74: Sixers @ Cavs (4/4/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 74*_


*Philadelphia 76ers* *(33-38) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (44-29)*

_*Tuesday, April 4, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS’ NOTES*

*•* Isolate Iverson as much as possible and look to how the Heat used Wade. Use a series of screens with Iverson to see how Cleveland is going to play it and adjust accordingly. 

*•* Iguodala and Webber need to bring it. Cleveland can handle one scorer getting off but if Andre scores a lot, it will force LeBron to switch between Iverson and/or Iguodala, meaning one player will always have a green light to score. If Andre isn’t scoring in bunches, Cleveland’s defense won’t be overwhelmed. Chris Webber plays well against Gooden, getting off to quick starts against him. Get the ball to Webber early to see if he still has the hot hand against Gooden.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* If Drew is getting torched by Webber, coach needs to get Varejao into the game quickly. Chris might get physical with Drew and while Drew isn’t soft, he sometimes gets backed down easily and pushed around.

*•* Cleveland must hit the perimeter shot against the Sixers. While many teams tempt the Cavs to shoot from deep, the Sixers force Cleveland’s hand on this issue more than most.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland is going to be challenged by Philadelphia and needs to keep the momentum going to finish out the season strong. The Cavs are riding an 8-game winning streak, while the Sixers are enjoying a 2-game winning streak. If the Cavs could run the table or come close to running the table, they'll go into the postseason with a ton of confidence. Cleveland is going to need that extra assurance, so this game should be treated like a playoff game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This another payback game: we've lost the last 2 to Philly and we need to build the interior guys confidence (Drew and Z in particular) that they can take on strong big men scores like Webber as we prepare for the playoffs.

9 games to go. 6 wins gets us to 50 and an MVP for Lebron IMO. 6 of those games are on the road so we need each one of the remaining home games including this one and go .500 on the road and we can get it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gotta have this one for any chance at 50. Philly is a touch matchup for us and they are fighting for their playoff lives.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think CWebb will go off this game. Drew Gooden plays no defense we know this. Anderson Varejao is pesky but is weak to forwards with strong handle (like Walker), and now he faces an upgraded version of him, the father of Fatoine's type of game. Will it result in a win for the Sixers? I think so, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/04/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Hughes upgraded*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

So i guess hughes wont play tonight


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Cmon guys , rebound . James with a quick 4 points


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

9:34) [CLE] Ilgauskas Substitution replaced by Varejao
(9:34) [CLE] Team Timeout: Short

whats this? did Z get hurt?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

^ Zydrunas rolled his ankle. I think he might return though.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Oh thank god... its only a rolled ankle, for a second there I thought to my self " There goes our playoffs" PHEW
but still, you never wanna see Z go down


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

AND ONE , dunk by james!

edit:
he made his free throw =O?! . Cavs win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Yeah, I was afraid for a second too. But to Zydrunas' credit, he walked off the court under his own power and didn't seem to limp off the court or anything.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

^ good news Cavs up by 9 6;36 to go in the first


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*



remy23 said:


> ^ Zydrunas rolled his ankle. I think he might return though.


 Just sit Z for the rest of the season


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Damon in for jones. no marshall this time ( YAY!)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

^ LOL Anderson sure is making good on his playing time here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Wow: AV has really been playing well lately. Unfortunately we have no one who can guard Webber


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

AV 4 pts 4 rebs in the first so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Both Gooden and AV playing well on offense: I really like it when they're in there - just dominate the glass


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Its really funny lebron makes 1/10 jumpshots, but makes 9/10 lay ups . yet he keeps shooting his fadeaways =\


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Iverson is really proving that size dosent matter =P


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Larry Hughes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yell needs to be able to make that shot

HUGHES IS ON THE FLOOR


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Guess what guys

(2:32) [CLE] Marshall Jump Shot: Missed

and i bet we'll see alot of that


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Philadelphia 76ers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!larry!!!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Donyell has to be THE most dissapointing player this season... :curse:


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

^ agreed 1000%


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

AI has already taken 10 free throws, TEN!!!!

10-10


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, AI with 10 FTs!!!! God, WTF!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z's not coming back tonight. Hopefully they are just being overly cautious and he'll be ready for the playoffs. 50 wins would be nice, but we need Z for the playoffs. Sit him down and get his body ready for the playoffs.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

By the way AV has been looking so far it dosent look like we'll miss him that much.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree, and I think we can still win with Gooden/AV/Marshall crowding the paint. I hope Z's ok...


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Gerald green with the 3 to open the 2nd.

I wouldnt mind seeing lebron guard Cwebb


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why we can't we just a blow out a team for once?

Everyone of these games is a nail biter and now we're making W. Green look like a superstar


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

(10:26) [PHI] Green Substitution replaced by Salmons
(10:43) [PHI 33-35] Green Jump Shot: Made (7 PTS)
(11:17) [PHI 31-32] Green Jump Shot: Made (5 PTS) Assist: Iverson (6 AST)
11:44) [PHI 29-30] Green Jump Shot: Made (3 PTS) Assist: Iverson (5 AST)

really smart substition there... lol


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

HOLY [email protected]#@! lebron has 17?... wow


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, there have been a bunch of crap touch fouls called to enable Iverson to get free throws.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

3 fouls on Hughes =\


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> I wouldnt mind seeing lebron guard Cwebb


An interesting idea: Lebron is stronger then any of our post guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry is super rusty. I expect him to struggle for a few games. But he needs to be on the court because all the practice in the world can't substitute for an actual game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy showing some of that game he used to show for Brazil tonight. Z going out for a little bit could be a real boon for Andy AND Drew. Because that's probably about 8 more minutes a night for each guy to play. And both guys are hungry for it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Playing Andy more to take up for Z radically changes the dynamics of this team. We pretty much instantly becoming a running team and probably better defensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Anderson with a nice sky hook. This guy has more moves than I thought.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy is schooling Dahlembert.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Varejao is pulling out the entire offensive arsenal tonight. I'm glad that someone other than LeBron is making some shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow AV is playing real well: forcing Webber back into the game lol


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

For all those who say Andy cant start this season... says who take a look at what hes doing 

4-5 from the field
6 rebs

really nice


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Varejao is pulling out the entire offensive arsenal tonight. I'm glad that someone other than LeBron is making some shots.


 Lebron actually getting some rest today lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The sky is falling: Marshall might have two good games in a row


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron actually getting some rest today lol


dont worry he wont rest for a long time, its the cavs we can never holdon to the lead :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon's baaaack.

Man, this team is coming together at just the right time.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Damon Is Stroking It


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Makes you wonder how we would have been if Andy had come into camp healthy. I think he's just now starting to get to where he was in the summer when we were oogling his statlines for Brazil.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Why take AV out...?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

DAMON AGAIN!!! 3-5 from deep


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You got to love what Z brings to the team but man the offense is so much smoother with AV and Drew/Marshall.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> You got to love what Z brings to the team but man the offense is so much smoother with AV and Drew/Marshall.


'
yeah it looks like more of a run and gun offense rather then a -take 20 seconds to get a shot- .. offense 

:biggrin:


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Flip 3-3 from deep. amazing

but not as amazing as DONYELL MARSHALL GETTING AN ASSIST!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Is it me, or is flip unguarable tonight.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

flip and one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Is it me, or is flip unguarable tonight.


 He needs to keep his PT with Hughes back


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip and Damon are on fire tonight. Lebron should get plenty of rest tonight. 

The offense is faster paced without Z, because the spacing is better. But you will need Z. We can't shoot 60 percent everynight. Z is for those grindout games where Lebron's the only one got it going.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

If we could only play this well on the road...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall is looking really good. Wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whoa. Donyell.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow 2 huge blocks for Donyell.....plus a solid finish on the offensive end....this team is really hot


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

This is why we need a quick/defensive PG .... AI


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lebron to the line, makes both

39 points for the cavs in the 2nd


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavaliers have a huge lead at halftime (69-50). We almost scored 70 points in a half. When was the last time we did that? Wow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great first half 
Hughes is back 
Z gets hurt  - They give an injury update yet?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Is anybody not playing well for the Cavs tonight? Larry and Eric maybe? This team looks unstoppable right now. Remember the way we started the year? Whoa.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Amazing first half, Donyell, Damon , Lebron, Drew, and AV are ALL playing with passion... i hope this translates into the play offs

60.9% FG
53.8% 3PT FG


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Its funny how with all this bad talk about donyell...he's goes and shuts us up for now, with 6 pts 7 rbs 2 blks in 15 min. Very solid play this half, hopefully hughes gets some more time out there in the 2nd


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Donyell is at his best when he plays like a power forward who can occasionally knock down a three. He's really not a specialist. He has a well rounded game. He just has to remember to use it. He's got a low post game, and he is good on the boards. Mike Brown just has to keep him attacking the bucket, and the rest will come.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hes doing everything we dont want him to do... god donyell 0-1 from 3 land..











:joke:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Gooden matching Webber point for point tonight.

I like that attitude if I can't stop you at least I'll make you play D on the other end


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James caught that lob and was fouled. Good gracious!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That play was just stupid. They were trying to foul like crazy. Just stupid crazy.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is something wrong with Igoudala? I mean Lebron is just killing him and he has ZERO points. This just doesn't seem right


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron could go for 50-60 tonight if this game was close and we actually needed to win it lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is something wrong with Igoudala? I mean Lebron is just killing him and he has ZERO points. This just doesn't seem right


Lebron always kills Iggy. Offensively the Sixers aren't looking for Iggy. It's a two man game between AI and CWebb.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

That steal and dunk for the and 1 by LeBron was absolutely insane. I love watching this guy play.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is something wrong with Igoudala? I mean Lebron is just killing him and he has ZERO points. This just doesn't seem right


Iguodala can't guard LeBron. He fades off of him and LeBron hits the 3. He goes up close and LeBron goes by him. He gets help and LeBron finds the open man (and their hitting tonight).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah AV blocks AI's shot right to Webber who hits a 3pointer


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

During this winning streak, we've played better 3rd quarters. I hope we avoid a losing streak because seeing the guys not collapse coming out the half is refreshing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry scores. Too bad he missed that lob. That would have been awesome.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to sit now: NO need to play him in the 4th at all


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still not over that LeBron And 1. Ouch.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hughes can't make a shot to save his life.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is still out there. LOL


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I swear we cannot buy a foul


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Despite being rusty, I like the fact that Hughes still has most of his quickness. He still seems athletic.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Thats what I'm talking about. Take away their will to play. Even Hughes made a shot. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes has been playing some good defense in the last few plays.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Not only does Iverson get a ton of calls for him. He grabs Varejao's arm and he doesn't get a call against him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is crazy 37 points on just 22 shots 

1.68 PPS: absolutely crazy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hughes and Flip and Damon is a great second unit to play, should be able to get Lebron's minutes waaaay down. Flip and Larry have great chemistry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes getting back to form in the 4th: this team is very interesting with Hughes.

AV brings another dimension in the frontcourt and Hughes/Flip in the backcourt has the potential to give a lot of problems to other teams


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Somebody need to teach Varejao how to dunk. He should be flushing breakaways. I did like that foul however. Good foul by Varejao.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Somebody need to teach Varejao how to dunk. He should be flushing breakaways. I did like that foul however. Good foul by Varejao.


I think that's a shoulder thing. Because I've seen him flush those drives that he lays up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Garbage time. Too bad Marty is down in Arkansas.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay, this game has gotten boring. Whatever happened to the good old days when garbage minutes meant time to run, run, run? This is more structured than the Cavs were all night. Oh well, I guess thats the curse of being up by 30.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm convinced that there is a directive that referees should call offensive fouls on Sasha. No way does someone in so few minutes get as many offensive fouls as he does.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hughes is starting to look like the old Hughes.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys im back, had an emergency ...

GOOD TO SEE THE CAVS WIN!!! a blow out vs the Sixers, awesome! 

MVP MVP MVP!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 124, Philadelphia 91*


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Box Score*

Its really suprising that the 76ers dont go to AI err... AI2 ( iggy ) more often . 2 shots. 2 FREAKING SHOTS. hes the #1 player in the NBA who plays these many mins and shoots the least shots, really its sad. Hes got a GOOD inside game, and I mean it. I'v watched alot of sixers games and when you give that kid some room he'll power you in and make a nice move in the post ( accually reminds me of James a little )

Flip was amazing tonight 6-9 3-3 from deep and 5 assists
Drew looks good on the stat sheet, but i dont know how his defense was 

lebron 37 pts in 34 mins on 22 shots. nuff said. -- MVP anyone?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*

I was at work so i couldnt watch the game. SOunded fun tho


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

at least one of those shots was much too late in the game. He tends to do us in, so it's good that they didn't go to him. Of course I think that Flip was doing a pretty good job against him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hughes actually got better as the game went on. His quickness looked good and his handles looked fine. Though I'm concerned about Z's foot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I had forgotten just how quick Hughes is. He turns steals into an art.

How about Andy's game tonight? Man. He was everywhere.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/05/2006 | Cavaliers roll, Z hurt*












> *Cavaliers roll, Z hurt*
> *James scores 37 points in rout of 76ers. Ilgauskas sprains left ankle early in Hughes' first game back*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------

